# when in doubt, its time to cut.... pr0blemchild21's journal



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 24, 2007)

ok so for about a year and a half now i have been going to the gym religiously and used a basic push/pull/leg split.  I was just looking to try and lift as heavy as humanly possible.  i gained a surmountable amount of mass, but its all bulk and no definition in my muscles.  i must admit i did not luck out in the gene pool.  my family is known for having a big mid section (stomach, thighs). i have a small layer of fat over my body that needs to come off.  

i am 5'10, 209 lbs as of today.  looking to get back to 175-180.  i have bad workout habits.  i would work hard on lifting but i would ignore the essentials in what it takes to become defined.  i did not incorporate nearly enough cardio in my routine.  and i could not kick the junk food.  but all of that changes today... errr... monday.... when i start my new routine and change my diet.

with this new routine i am going for less weight, higher reps, and more cardio.  i will be running the perimeter (3.2 miles) of my college campus every Mon, wed, fri.  


*EVERY DAY WARM UP:*  stretch 5 minutes, jumping jacks (25), push ups (25).


*MONDAY: *
(legs/back/bis)

Squats*, SLDL, Pull ups (2 sets weighted, 2 no weights), BB or DB rows,
BB curls, seated DB curls then right to concentration curl (no RI)

RUN 3 MILE LOOP AROUND CAMPUS  


*Tuesday:*
(Chest, Shoulder, Tri)

Flat BB Bench Press*, Military BB press or DB press, DB flys or cable flys, side lateral raises with cable, skull crushers to close grip preacher bar presses (no RI) 

ABS  


*WEDNESDAY:*

OFF (run 3 mile perimeter on campus)  


*Thursday:*
(Legs, Back, Bi)

Deadlifts*, Reverse BB Lunges, Pulldowns or Cable rows,
DB Hammer curls, Drop Set of cable curls ( 5 reps on each weight starting from 100 to 40, no RI)

ABS  


*FRIDAY:*
(Chest, Shoulder, Tri)

Incline bench, Decline Bench, Arnold Press, Front raises (with plates), dips (2 sets weighted, 2 sets no weights), Over Head rope tri extensions, 

run 3 mile perimeter on campus  


*= 5 sets... 2 sets heavy 4-6 reps, 3 sets low weight/12-15 reps
Everything that is not marked with an asteric is going to be 4 sets. 2 sets of heavy weight... 4-6 reps. And 2 sets of low weight.. 12-15 reps.

i am shooting for 30 second RI's.  This will be hard but i have to do it if i want to lose weight. 


*SUPPLEMENTS:*
(per day)

- 3 scoops of ON 100% Gold Standard Whey Protein
- 5 pills of CL Green Bulge (CEE AND MCC).  7 pills on lift days. (Not sure how many MG)
- White Flood
- 1 a day Solaray High Energy Multivitamin 


please by all means, critique the hell out of my routine but don't be too crude  .  i know there are so many knowledgeable people on this board and i am willing to take advice from each and everyone of you.  

LETS DO THIS!


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 27, 2007)

so i guess my last post was deleted due to the recent board hackers.  stupid pricks... anyway.

monday went okay and today went a little more smoothly

heres the run down:

set my alarm for 9:30 took my protien and went back to bed. woke up at 11 to go get ualbany/siena basketball tickets with a lady friend, then ate breakfast.  had mexican bean rice, turkey on wheat bread, string beans, cauliflower, and a bowl of this new cereal i discovered.  had omega 6 in it. it was like special k only it tasted like pumpkin and cinnamon... very good choice i might add.  went to class at 1 got out by 2:30 and got to the gym by 2:45.

1x15 115 lb. bb bench press
1x15 115 lb. bb bench press
1x12 135 lb. bb bench press
1x6 185 lb. bb bench press
1x4 225 lb. bb bench press

1x15 95 lb. bb military press
1x12 115 lb. bb military press
1x6 135 lb. bb military press
1x4 150 lb. bb military press

1x15 25 lb. db flys
1x12 35 lb. db flys
1x6 55 lb. db flys
1x4 60 lb. db flys

1x15 10 lb. side cable laterals
1x12 20 lb. side cable laterals
1x6 40 lb. side cable laterals
1x4 50 lb. side cable laterals

1x30 35 lb. skull crushers to cgpbp (15 sc's / 15 cgbp's)
1x24 45 lb. skull crushers to cgpbp (12 sc's / 12 cgbp's)
1x12 65 lb. skull crushers to cgpbp (6 sc's / 6 cgbp's)
1x8 80 lb. skull crushers to cgpbp (4 sc's / 4 cgbp's)

1x15 60 lb. overhead rope tri extensions
1x12 80 lb. overhead rope tri extensions
1x6 110 lb. overhead rope tri extensions
1x4 130 lb. overhead rope tri extensions

1x12 25 lb. decline sit ups
1x15 10 lb. decline sit ups
1x20 no weight decline sit ups

leg raises 
then worked on hips.

SERIOUS PUMPS for my triceps, especially after doing the 30 rep skull crusher to close grip preacher bar press. felt like my tri's were about to explode. im getting used to this new routine. hopefully it will pay dividends.

for dinner i had a small bowl of grapes, a small salad (leaf lettuce w/ low fat italian), peas and carrots, piece of grilled chicken.

tommorows my off day and hopefully if the weather holds up ill be able to do my 3 mile run around the perimeter of the campus.  

peace.

~Mike


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of volume, man! 3x15 is about the maximum I'd do for any exercise, given your goals. I'd switch between heavy and light on different days as well, not on the same day. You'll burn out with so much volume. It's natural you want to do more work, as it feels like you're working harder so you'll get better gains, but it doesn't work that way. More is not always better.

Look at some routines in the stickies, my journal, shiznit's journal, cowpimp's journal or gazhole's journal (in no particular order). You'll see what a common amount of volume is.

Good luck!


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Wow, that's a lot of volume, man! 3x15 is about the maximum I'd do for any exercise, given your goals. I'd switch between heavy and light on different days as well, not on the same day. You'll burn out with so much volume. It's natural you want to do more work, as it feels like you're working harder so you'll get better gains, but it doesn't work that way. More is not always better.
> 
> Look at some routines in the stickies, my journal, shiznit's journal, cowpimp's journal or gazhole's journal (in no particular order). You'll see what a common amount of volume is.
> 
> Good luck!




thanks blade.  i know its alot of volume and i am feeling the affects from it right now actually.  a friend of mine told me its worse to overtrain than not train enough. i will try to prevent myself from doing this in the future.  ill make sure to check some more journals to get a better idea  how to sift through my current routine to make it more sufficient for my goals.   my whole body feels like it was hit by a mac truck.  i couldn't even get through my 3 mile jog tonight with out stopping every quarter mile.  since i was so burnt out from the two previous workouts, i did some high intensity interval training.  sprinted 20 yards, walked 10 yards, sprinted 40 yards, walked 20 yards on and off until i made it back to my quad.  hopefully ill get a good nights sleep tonight and come up with something better tommorow


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 30, 2007)

ok for some reason posts on my journal keep getting deleted.  so im only posting my new full body routine one more time if not then screw this ill keep a log somewhere else...

Weights: Full Body ABA BAB 
A: Bench, DB INCLINE, leg extensions, DB Row (lat pulldowns every other week), Dips, Reverse BB Lunge, drop set of cable curls 100-20 (5 reps each weight).
B:Squat, SLDL (deadlifts every other week), cleans (bb rows every other week), OH Press, Pull Ups, Hammer Curls

Week1: 2x12 
Week 2-3: 3x10 1 min RI
Week 4-5: 5x4 2 min RI
Week 6-7: 3x8 1 min RI
Week 8-10:8x3 2 min RI
Week 11: 3x10 1 min RI Test Week
Week 12: Deload 2x15 

(weeks 4-5, and 8-10 are gonna be heavy set weeks. all the other weeks will be light weight / light weight to failure)

im not gonna lie i stole wantitbad's routine but i threw in my own movements to call it my own


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 30, 2007)

The forum's dealing with a previous hacking and some database problems at the moment.


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 30, 2007)

heres the run down

lunch at 12:00pm. carrots and corn and a turkey/lettuce/provolone on wheat.  half bowl of omega 3/6 flax granola cereal.  good thing about today is that i noticed today that my stomach has been shrinking.  i had to wait longer to digest..  i think thats a good sign. hopefully i wont need this much food to function in the upcoming weeks.

Workout

Incline bench
1x12@ 115
1x10@ 145
1x6@  150

Decline Bench (DB)
1x15@ 35
1x10@ 50
1x10@ 65

Front Plate Raises
1x12@ 25
1x10@ 35
1x10@ 35

Arnold Press
1x12@ 25
1x10@ 35
1x8 @ 50

Dips (First 3 sets were weighted bench dips the other 2 i used the leg lift equipment with just body weight)
1x12 @ 25
1x8   @ 45
1x8   @ 45
1x6   bw
1x4   bw

got back and had my protein. took a nap. 2 hours later went on my 3 mile run.  jogged the first 2 miles and did some hiit for the last mile. switched off on walking 10 yards sprinting 30 yards walking 25 yards sprinting 50.   then for the home stretch i jogged for 50 yards then walked for 50. done.

lately once i got past the second mile i lose so much feeling in my feet.  i often have to sit down to gain feeling back into my toes. its very hard to concentrate and run when you cant feel your feet.  is there a reason why this keeps happening?

Dinner:  6 inch philly cheese steak with lettuce and lite mayo on whole wheat.


later.

~Mike


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Dec 3, 2007)

hey guys.  so i must admit ive already cheated on my diet.  i got really drunk on friday and ate burger king.  oh well shit happens.  i just started the new full body workout today and i feel great!  heres the rundown:


BAB week. Light. 3x10.

Squats:
1x10 @ 135
1x10 @ 145
1x10 @ 225

SLDL:
1x10 @ 150
1x10 @ 150
1x10 @ 225

Pull ups (WG)
1x8

T-Bar Rows
1x10 @ 135
1x10 @ 185
1x10 @ 185

Pull ups (CG)
1x10

OH DB Press
1x10 @ 45
1x10 @ 45
1x10 @ 55

Chin ups
1x12

DB Hammer Curls
1x10 @ 35
1x10 @ 35
1x10 @ 40

Tricep pushdowns on lat bar
1x10 @ 100
1x10 @ 120
1x10 @ 120

2 miles on the treadmill

liked the pump i got today.  was not able to keep my sets 30 seconds apart because i had to keep spotting for this asian who was benching.  god thats one of my pet peeves at the gym.  im not racist or anything but asians in particular hog the bench.  they do like 12 sets and dont even lift the bar all the way down to there chest. they maybe go a quarter way down. ugh anyway it was a good day today.  

i wont be able to run the perimeter all week here in albany because the forcast says snow storms all week. and as i look out my window its coming down pretty hard.  so i guess i have to resort to the dreaded treadmill.


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Dec 4, 2007)

off day today but i did abs and other various cardio movements than ran on the treadmill.

jumping jacks
jump squats.
wide grip and close grip push ups
chin ups
abs (obliques, uppers, leg lifts, decline weighted, hips weighted)

2 miles on treadmill.


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Dec 5, 2007)

full body lift day 'A' (semi light, 10 reps each set).  heres the run down.


Flat BB Bench Press
135x12
165x10
185x6 
225x2 (2 negative reps)
135x10

DB Incline Bench Press
50x10
50x10
60x10

Reverse Lunges on Smith Machine
90x10
115x10
90x10

Leg extensions (very light and no rest interval in between first 2 sets)
50x10
60x10
50x10 

DB bent over rows
45x10
45x10
70x10

Dips using leg lift equipment with just body weight.
bwx10
bwx8
bwx8

Drop set cable curls (100-20)


10 minute bike ride. then done.

good work out. except i think i rushed myself the whole way and i barely could catch my breath.  i think i should have done the reverse lunges for my first movement because that took so much out of me. plus it hurts to rest the bar on the back of your neck after you bench. time for some protien. peace.


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Dec 6, 2007)

could not make it to the gym today. i had 2 finals and i had to start a 8-10 page research paper. very stressed out and the stress and over consumption of sugars has caused me to gain 1 pound since i started this change in diet.  plus i've been having relationship problems with my girlfriend.  but the weird thing is my whole body feels like ive been working hard at the gym the previous 3 days so atleast thats good....  i had a couple of all-nighters and drank mad coffee/redbull/rhino energy drinks to stay awake to study.  but my classes were canceled for tommorow and i dont have any exams so i will be able to make it to the gym tommorow.  B lift day tommorow, be ready for an update.


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Jan 2, 2008)

hello everyone happy new years!  i finally made it back to the gym today... i took a long break. i basically haven't even stepped foot in a gym since probably the last post.  i was plagued with the flu for like 2 weeks... did not get my shots :/... plus christmas and new years i visited family/partied and food was everywhere... unhealthy fattening delicious food to be clear... i knew starting this new full body routine right before the holiday season was not going to run so smooth.  but now that this nonsense is over its time to get back in the zone and shed some pounds off...


january 2nd 2008

full body 'A' day... 3 sets of 10 medium-heavy weight


flat bb bench
145x10
160x10
175x10

DB incline bench
55x10
60x10
60x10

Reverse BB Lunge (10 each leg on smith mach.)
100x10
100x10
95x10

Leg extension
70x10
90x10
120x10

dips
25x6  
10x10
bwx10

db rows
60x10
60x10
45x12

preacher bar sitting curls
65x10
80x10
95x10


25 min run on eliptical.... (level 8-10, on random hill, burned 325 calories, heart rate peaked at 175)



was not happy about this workout. i felt sick up until i started on the eliptical. i guess my body was not expecting what i put it through.  neglecting the gym for a month is bad.  i lost alot of strength also.  i was struggling with the benching, which is usually my strongest movement.  i cant believe my heart rate peaked that high.  i think i should quit smoking cigarettes.....


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Jan 9, 2008)

so i called my doctor and now i know why i've been getting so light headed and feel like im about to faint while working out.  can be two things... 1.) i wasnt warming up / stretching enough before the work out.  2.) and i shouldnt have ate right before the workout... the nurse who i talked to sounded like she was reading something off to me as she was explaining what had happened to me.  she read it so fast that i could barely make out what she was saying on the phone plus she was asian.  i think it had something to do with not enough blood flowing to the brain.  caused my heart to over work and it became hard to breathe.  so basically all i got out of that phone call was eat then digest then work out. 

January 7th 2008

back squats
145x10
185x10
210x10

sldl
185x10
185x10
225x10

felt so nauseous and lightheaded so i took a half hour break then resumed and finished the workout fortunately

t-bar rows
80x10
145x10
180x10

pullups
25x6
bwx10
widegripx4

db hammers
30x10
35x10
35x10

tri cable push downs
80x10
120x10
130x10

25 min run on eliptical
thank god that workout was done and got through it... never eating in the car on the way to the gym ever again lol.


January 8th 2008

flat bb bench press
145x10
145x12
185x8

db incline bench
50x10
50x10
50x10

arnold press
25x12
35x10
35x10

db rows
55x10
65x10
65x10

preacher bar curls
95x10
105x10
105x8

bench dips and regular dips
bd - bwx12
bd - 35x10
bd - 45x10
rd - 25x10
rd - bwx10

i did not lift for legs because they were so sore from the squats and the stiff legged dead lifts from the day before so i rode on the bike for a half an hour... still hit the legs good anyway since i used alot of resistance on random setting.  

the second workout ran much more smoothly than the previous one.  i think im back on track now.  todays my day off. i go back on thursday and friday...


----------

